# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Σαρκοφάγοι γλάροι στον παραλιακο Πειραιά.

## Orix

Παιδιά προσοχή.
*Στον παραλιακό Πειραιά οι γλάροι σκοτώνουν περιστέρια αναλέητα.*
Τα πράγματα έχουν αγριέψει πολύ και όλος ο κόσμος έχει μείνει εμβρόντητος με το θέαμα.
Προσοχή στα πουλάκια σας, ειδικά άμα μένετε στους πάνω ορόφους οι γλάροι περιπολούν άγρυπνα ανάμεσα από τις πολυκατοικίες!

Έτσι θα έχασα κι έγω τα gouldian μου  :sad:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και Αθήνα εχει αρκετούς. Δεν είχα ιδέα οτι επιτίθενται σε κλουβιά. 
Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## Steliosan

Οι γλαροι τρωνε τα παντα το ηξερα αυτο εχω δει να τρωνε και περιστερια οπως ανεφερες,σκουπιδια κτλ...επιθεση σε κλουβι πρωτη φορα ακουω...το ειδες με τα ματια σου;Γιατι οι γλαροι ειναι ναι μεν αρπαχτικα αλλα στον υδατινο κοσμο (ραμφος αρπαχτικου-ποδια με μεβρανες) σε ευχαριστω παντως για την ενημερωση θα εχω το νου μου και λυπαμαι πολυ για τα πουλακια σου. :Sick0004:

----------


## johnakos32

Μου εχει φαει γλαρος καναρινι , ειχε σπασει ολο το καγκελακι απο το κλουβι..........
Οταν ειχαν μικρα στην ταρατσα μου μεχρι και κοκαλα ετρωγαν...................

----------


## Orix

Έχω δει γλάρους να καταδιώκουν περιστέρια στον αέρα. Επίσης έρχονται από πάνω όταν είναι τα περιστέρια στο έδαφος και τα αιφνιδιάζουνε. Είμαι σιγουρος πως ή γλάρος ήτανε ή καρακάξα, βλέπω πάντως τους γλάρους που περιπολούν ανάμεσα στις πολυκατοικίες πολύ χαμηλά και σκαναρουνε...

----------


## kostaskirki

Αν δειτε πως τρωνε τα μικρα περδικακια θα παθετε πλακα!! Σχεδον αμασητα και ζωντανα! Αλλα ετσι ειναι η φυση!!

----------


## Steliosan

Ολα τα'χαμε... ::

----------


## jk21

.... ψαρια ομως δεν εχουμε .Και καθε οργανισμος στον πλανητη ,προσαρμοζεται για να επιβιωσει .Περδικακια ,καναρινια ,σκουπιδια .... παμφαγοι ειναι πια οι γλαροι 


καποτε ελεγες γλαρος και πηγαιτε το μυαλο σου σε ενα ταξιδι στο αιγαιο να σε ακολουθουν 

τωρα λες γλαρος και αναφερεσαι στο κοπαδι που βλεπεις να επιστρεφει προς τη θαλλασα ,απογευματιατικα γυρνωντας απο τη χωματερη ανω λιοσιων  ....

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Οι δικοι μας απντως οι γλαροι τρωνε μονο ψαρακια απο τις παραλιες Ν.Καλλικρατειας!!!!Απο τι εχω δει

----------

